# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ > سوال: ایجاد Application Event

## behnam-s

سلام
دوستان می خوام یه کلاس Event ایجاد کنم .ولی نمیدونم این کلاس باید از چه کلاسی از gwt ارث بری کنه.
import com.apple.eawt.ApplicationEvent;
public class AuthenticateEvent extends ApplicationEvent {
 ولی میگه AppEngine این کلاسو ساپورت نمی کنه.
com.apple.eawt.ApplicationEvent is not supported by Google App Engine's Java runtime environmentچه طور میشه این event رو ساخت؟

----------


## behnam-s

خودم یافتم:
import com.google.gwt.event.shared.GwtEvent;
public class AuthenticateEvent extends GwtEvent<AuthenticateEventHandler>

کد پست قبلی مثل اینکه تو ورژن ۱.۴ و قبل کار میکرده که بعد نام کلاس تغییر کرده

----------


## kisebrimmib

Dearsthe application field test not work on the miui roms for n1 any help to make it work or may be make a mod in it so can display the field test app

----------


## behnam-s

> Dearsthe application field test not work on the miui roms for n1 any help to make it work or may be make a mod in it so can display the field test app


!This thread is about GWT web programming, NOT Android

----------

